# Claire - by Mr. Monopoly (~BBW (multiple), Competition, Eating, ~SWG)



## Mr. Monopoly (Aug 2, 2007)

_~BBW (multiple), Competition, Eating, ~SWG _- a unique tradition changes lives

*Claire
By Mr. Monopoly 

(including adapted snippets from others at writer.com)​*
*Chapter One &#8211; Facing a Challenge*

Claire started her adult life as a pretty normal teenager. She lived with her mother and father, attended high school, turned 18 in the first semester of her Senior year and finally graduated. Pretty routine &#8211; except for one thing.

In the second semester of her Senior year her diet slowly changed and it was her parent’s doing. They made a point of buying snacks and making more food available for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Claire's parents were quietly encouraging her to eat more. 

"Hey hon, take this box of Twinkies up to your room with you, it’ll make homework more bearable." 

"We’re going out - the rest of the donuts in the pantry are your’s - your father and I have had enough." 

"Supper was two hours ago and watching that TV must make you hungry. Why don't you go get seconds of dessert?"

Because it was done gradually Claire didn't really notice the change. She tended to be compliant to her parents and, besides, she liked food, so she followed along with their wishes. As her parents encouraged her to eat more and more her appetite grew. Soon she was polishing off increased amounts of food without her parents saying anything. Claire was plumping up quite nicely. 

By graduation the formerly 130 lb Claire was nearing 160 lbs, but she didn’t really notice it because it was gradual and her mom kept phasing in larger size clothes. . She had gotten soft all over her body and had developed a slight second chin and chubby cheeks. Her perky breasts had become fuller and rounder. Her convex belly hung slightly over her pants. Her bellies roundness led to some plump love handles on her sides. Her butt had grown and was now quite the bubble behind her. 

One morning near the end of her Senior school year her parents came and woke her up. "Good morning dear. It's time to wake up."

"Mom? Dad? Why are you waking me up?"

"We have something we want to talk to you about." 

Claire stretched as she sat up in bed

"What is so important that you had to wake me up?"

"Well you see dear, you have been gaining some weight as of late."

"I have? It doesn't feel like I have."

"You have put on about 30lbs in the past year honey," Her father said plainly.

Claire grabbed her belly and came up with a generous handful of flesh. "Holy cow! How did I gain weight? We've always had such regular eating habits."

"Honey we are not here to put you on a diet. We’ve observed how much you enjoy food and have something to tell you."

"Well if it's not just that I’ve gained weight what is it?"

"We want, actually we need, you to gain even more weight."

"What! Why? You want me to be fat? Am I not your real daughter? What’s wrong with you two?"

"There is nothing wrong with us dear, and there is no shame in being fat," her mom declared.

"Your mother was quite large when we met, and she is the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on."

Claire had seen pictures of her mom as a college age co-ed &#8211; stout but vivacious, probably over 200 lbs. 

"But you’re not fat now mom, why would I have to be &#8211; why would I want to be - fat?"

"I was never meant to be fat, or at least to stay that way, but you, you have a real chance of being the family pride."

"I have to be fat to be the pride of the family? Maybe I'm not meant to be fat either."

"Trust us dear, you are meant to be. Yiou’ve been eating like a trooper and enjoying every bite for months."

"But why?" Claire was getting a bit depressed

"Every generation of my family has plumped up their young girls when they are your age. It's how you become a woman in this family. And it is time you became a woman." her mother explained. "Your cousin Diane is going through the same thing you are. By the time you reach age 21 you need to have gained more weight from your 18th birthday than her and be heavier than her (adjusting for any initial disparity) in order to fill the shoes of all the women before you. You will become the next reigning family member, just like I am, and just like my mother was, regasrdless of what your weight becomes later. There is a nice trust fund that goes to the one who wins. You uncle is dead set on Diane winning this challenge, so your father and I need you on our side if we are going to win. Are you with us?" 

Once she settled down Claire realized that her parents were right. She actually had enjoyed her recent eating binge and really didn’t want to stop. And if her mom had slimmed down after winning so could she. So she decided to go with her family's crazy tradition. "OK, if this is going to make you guys happy, I guess I'll be on your side." 

Little did Claire know what she was getting herself into. What she did know is that she had always felt she could use some more curves. When she was 130lbs she was rail thin and noticed that all the hot popular guys were going after the girls with big boobs, even if they had a small stomach. Claire's boobs had already swelled up and were rivaling the size of the popular skinny girls. But whereas the skinny girls were pretty toned everywhere else, Claire was now a bit pudgy everywhere. 

There was a risk. Any more weight and she knew the popular boys might put her in the fatty category. But high school was nearly over and she didn't have dating opportunities or a special interest anyway. Claire, being somewhat naive of the weight she had gained despite knowing the number, didn't see the harm in keeping on an indulgent diet.- at least for awhile because the popular guys in high school wouldn’t be in college with her. And barring a financial miracle college wasn't her immediate prospect anyway.

Claire's dad left her bedroom and her mother came and sat on the edge of her bed. 
Claire's parents had always made it clear that family was first, so with those morals woven into her personality her whole life, she was willing to do anything for her family. "So you just want me to get as fat as possible? and you guys are going to do everything to make that happen?"

"If you chose to participate. The trust fund is big enough to get you through a real college, not just junioe college, and still have a large dowry - maybe enough to buy a house. There will be food at your finger tips whenever you want it. And any newer bigger clothing is yours, just ask."

"Alright then, I'm in it to win it."

"You don't know how proud you are going to make your father and me. Now why don't you get dressed and come down for breakfast." 

Claire's mother left her to change.

Claire started to examine herself. She really had gained 30 lbs and not really noticed. She had a soft belly that jiggled and her arms and legs were softer than she had ever remembered. 

She wondered how big she was going to get. Was she going to get as fat as her friend Rachel? Rachel was by far her fattest friend, weighing in at 250lbs. Was she going to be the fattest girl in Junior College when she did enroll? The fattest girl in her high school graduating class was probably 50lbs heavier than Rachel. 

Or maybe she would be as fat as Mrs. Fletcher, the history teacher. Mrs. Fletcher was the biggest woman in the school. She had a hard time getting around, especially in and out of her class room. No, that wouldn’t happen &#8211;all she had to do was beat Diane by age 21

Before long Claire started to smell the scents coming from the kitchen and knew that was her notification that she was needed in the kitchen. She bounced down stairs to see a feast on the table. A whole diner menu full of options. 

She took a seat after acknowledging her parents, and started to make a plate. While she was making a plate she stared to chew on a sticky bun. She loaded her plate up with French toast and sausage and bacon. She drenched everything in butter and syrup. "Is this what breakfast is going to be like everyday?"

"You bet honey. Your dining request is our command. If you want chocolate cake for breakfast it's yours."

"Mmmm." The thought of sugary treats made her hungry. She scarfed down the last of the sticky bun and started in on her meal. After her first plate she went back for eggs and potatoes. After covering that in ketchup and down the hatch, she started to go after all the tasty sweets. There were donuts, Danishes, cinnamon rolls, and other confections. She tried one of each, and kept moving. 

_'For me?' _Claire thought._ 'I'll be a blimp if I eat all of this'_

Claire ate until she was so full it was hurting.

"Don't worry hun, you don't have to eat it all, your father just over did it." her mother reassured her. The three of them sat at the table and Claire put a few pancakes on her plate and then lightly buttered and syruped them. 

"Honey there is plenty of syrup to go around, take some more if you want to." her mother encouraged. 

The next day was a replay of the first.

They knew Claire wasn't going to go all out immediately and still needed to be encouraged. They still had a long time to plump up their little girl. Claire's parents ate a little bit each, and just watched and talked to Claire as she ate. 

After the first two weeks Claire was easily putting away the food and was not filling up. Actually she was enoying it. One day she thought after the pancakes and a little sausage she would be done, but she want back for some eggs and toast, and then even some hash browns. Her parents forced a few more pancakes on her before she threw in the towel. Claire was quite stuffed and relaxed at the table while her parents cleaned up from the meal

_'Omph. I'm so full. It was so good but I don't need to overdo it like that._' Claire thought to herself. 

Claire's parents cleaned up while Claire sat at the table, unable to move. Claire rested the rest of the day. She sat and watched TV, and when she was ready she started to snack again. The house was loaded more than usual with treats. She found all sorts of fruit snacks, crackers, snack cakes, cookies, pudding cups, and pretty much everything else from the grocery store. She grabbed what she wanted and then found her way back to the couch. Claire enjoyed having a nice lazy day eating and watching TV. Little did she know that soon a lazy day was going to become a normal day for her.

The rules of the family challenge were that the girls success was determined by how much weight they gained from their eighteenth birthday to their twenty first. That is why Claire's family had been changing her diet slowly. Now that her final high school year was nearly over and Claire was in it to win it, her parents were going to go all out over this summer, and use the time off to their advantage. 

In the weeks after their big talk and graduation summer arrived. Claire was met with a delicious meal every morning before her parents took off for work. They would call her frequently throughout the day checking up on her eating habits, reminding her of that box of double stuffed Oreos, or the left over Chinese food. They would have pizzas paid for and delivered to the house around lunch time. Claire was loving all the attention and the food. When her parents came home, it was 100% Claire time. They were at her every beck and call. For the first month or so Claire enjoyed the pampering and tried to keep gaining weight for her family.

Time went on and Claire steadily gained weight. She was always snacking on something, and her parents made sure that it was something sweet. The meals they made were hearty and rich. Claire loved everything her parents cooked, it was all very tasty. 

She wasn't minding the additional weight either. Her bust had filled out more, which she loved. She had also developed quite the stomach. The round little thing hung in front of her and jiggled slightly. And she decided to attend Junior College, not really noticing that she was getting less and less attention from the males of her school. The jocks who once looked at her now passed her over for skinner girls At 180 lbs she was a bit bigger than most boys wanted.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Sep 10, 2007)

*Chapter Two &#8211; Claire’s Friend Jen*

Claire had been spending a lot of nights and weekends home with her parents. They always said they wanted to spend more time with her. What they really wanted was to keep her well fed throughout the day.

On the days she did go out, she would hang out with her best friend Jennifer. Jen had noticed her weight gain at first but never said anything about, she didn't want to hurt Claire's feelings, and maybe it was just some winter weight. But now that Claire had put on 20 more pounds and didn't seem to be trying to lose any weight, Jen didn't know what to do. Jen just let her friend keep on eating to her heart’s content. She felt it was not really her place to tell her she was getting fat.

Claire's appetite was really starting to get the best of her. When she was out with Jen she would always complain that she was hungry and they would always go out to eat. Claire hung out more and more with Jen, and Jen just kept bringing her around to restaurants and what not. Jen started to really like hanging with Claire. Now that Claire was getting tubby, all the guys that used to check her out now had their eyes on Jen. 

All the restaurant eating helped Jen fill out in all the right places. Her ass grew into her tight jeans and her boobs filled her top. Her legs and stomach remained toned and slim, and next to Claire she looked even better. Jen would bring Claire out to the food court at the mall just so she could see how many stares she could get while her friend tended to her growing hunger.

When Claire hit the 200lb mark she realized she had gone from twig, passed sexy, right to fatty. Claire was none to happy about this. Her friend Jen, although now a plumper herself, was still getting looks from every guy they passed but not one had made a move on Claire in the past year. She felt her weight was to blame. But what was Claire to do? She knew, as she had explained to Jen, that she had to outpace Diane.

Jen had checked out Claire’s story and learned it was true. Claire’s parents promised Jen a $500 reward if Claire won the contest; they also gave Jen a credit card to use in buying meals with Claire as well as clothes for herself if she outgrew hers. With this incentive Jen became even more of an eating buddy to Claire, even promising to eat along with her if Claire felt the need..
.
After a night out, Jen was sleeping at home when she got a call from Claire. 

"Hey Jen, it's Claire. Can I come over and talk to you?" Jen was supportive and told her it was fine to come over, She could tell something was up, Claire had a concerned tone. When Claire arrived Jen was sitting in the kitchen sipping hot cocoa. She handed a cup to her friend.

"Hey Claire. I grabbed us some donuts. Sit down and have one." This was now pretty usual for Jen; she was trying to get Claire to eat at every occasion.

"No thanks, I'm actually gonna cut back on eating sweets."

"But I got your favorite for you." Jen opened the box and showed her plump friend the dozen delicious donuts. Claire's mouth watered and her stomached clenched telling her to have one, but yet she still resisted.

"No Jen I can't. I have been getting fat, and it's from eating crap like that."

"You’re not fat. You’re not fat at all."

"Really!? Because I feel fat."

"No dear, you are just curvy. All these sweets have given your body some definition. You now have hips that drive men crazy. And look at that rack! I'm so jealous I don't have a chest like yours. Don't you see the stares you get at the mall?"

"All I ever see is men staring at you and hitting on you. Not one guy has hit on my this whole year." Claire's voice started to sound like her feelings were coming around.

Jen laid the flattery on with a trowel. "Men are to nervous to talk to you. You’re like a goddess. How do you expect men to talk to a goddess?"

"I guess you’re right. I’ve just been filling out in all the right places," Claire rationalized herself back into denial. With Claire's mind back in the right place, her hand slid over to the box of fresh donuts and she chewed through the majority of them as the two girls talked; Jen had the other threw.. 

"How about we hit the mall tomorrow and you can see all the attention that you get."

"Sounds great. Thanks for talking to me, I really appreciate it."

"Any time dear"

As soon as Claire left, Jen got on the phone. She called up a hot guy name Steve. Steve was sort of a player, but he was always pestering Jen to do his writing assignments, Since he was pretty hot and polite enough Jen threw him a bone every once and awhile. He was so attracted to her he would do just about anything to please her. . 

"Hey Steve"

"Hey cutie." He replied over the phone.

"I have a favor to ask."

"What do I get out of it?"

"What do you think? Do you want A term paper or not?" she said .

"What do you want me to do?"

"I want you to hit on my friend for me, so she can get her self esteem back."

"Alright baby, which friend?"

"Claire."

"The fat one you go to the mall with?"

"She's not fat! Just a little chubby. Now are you in or not?"

"...I dunno."

Jen cut him off "I won’t even charge you for the trm paper.” 

"Fine, I'll hit on her."

"Great. We will be there tomorrow."

"Wait, hold on. How am I supposed to come on to her? It's not like I'm attracted to her or anything."

"How about this, I'll drop her wallet on the ground and you can pick it up and then start a conversation?"

The two ended their conversation and prepared for the day to come. Meanwhile Claire had headed home to another box of her favorite doughnuts and a lazy day of watching TV. Her parents kept her well fed and finished off the day with a hearty dinner. 

Claire went up to her room early to find something to wear the next day. All of her outfits were outgrown so everything she put on was tight and showed her new rolls. She finally settled on a top that showed her generous cleavage and a skirt that hid her chunky legs. Her mother brought her dessert up to her and also a few snacks.

Claire enjoyed every last sugary bite.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Dec 8, 2007)

*Chapter 3 &#8211; At the Mall and a New Job*

"Jen I can't thank you enough for yesterday and today," Claire said when they met up the next day.

"No problem girl, you deserve it, you are beautiful." The two girls got to the mall and immediately Jen suggested hitting the food court. She knew Steve was going to meet them there.

"That's a first, usually I'm the one who wants to go to the food court."

"I guess I'm just famished." She half-lied as she ordered a double cheese combo with a roll of pudge displayed around her own waist.. Claire tried not to get too much. She knew if she got bigger then the men were really not going to find her attractive. But Jen had her convinced that even at her whopping 200lbs she was plenty sexy. So Claire followed her friend’s example.

Steve spotted the pair from across the food court. He waited for them to sit before he went in for the kill. As they sat down at a table he was starting to have second thoughts. He could see all of Claire’s rolls through her tight clothes, and her wide hips. She was the total opposite of what he felt a guy like him should be looking for in a woman. 

Then he saw Jen. She had always had a perfect body in his eyes. She had a huge perky rack, and a nice ass. Also her legs were so long and sexy. But he noticed that she wasn't as slender as she once was. He dismissed ideas of getting more from her than merely a free term paper, but for now he knew he had to stay in her good graces. Steve went and sat at the table next to them. 

Meanwhile at Claire's table Jen was being pretty quiet, enjoying her burger combo with its fries and shake, and looking for opportunity to signal Steve to break into their conversation. When Claire sat down she was holding onto her wallet. She started to eat but held onto the wallet. Steve sat waiting, eying their table, waiting for Jen to make a move. After awhile Claire finally moved the hand her wallet was in. But instead on leaving it on the table she put the wallet in her lap. 

'Crap' Jen thought to herself. Then Jen decided to do something to get the ball rolling. She put her wallet up on the table and then after a few seconds, knocked it off with her tray. Steve immediately went to pick it up.

"Did one of you ladies drop this?" Steve used the most charming voice he had. As he said it he looked Claire right in the eyes and smiled. She blushed and looked at Jen as if to say 'you were totally right'.

Jen remained silent allowing Claire to answer. 

"Uh, y-yes. It's my friend Jen's here." 

Jen turned and took her wallet from Steve. The whole time Steve kept his eyes on Claire's.

"What brings you two ladies to the mall on this fine Sunday?"

Again Jen stayed silent allowing Claire to hold the conversation. "Oh we’re just hanging out. I wanted to go to the music store to see if they had anything new this week."

"Wow, I was just headed over there. What a coincidence." Steve flashed Claire another smile. Claire was swooning over Steve so bad. He was the first boy to pay attention to her in a full year.

"Well, why don't you join us then?"

Jen decided to use this opportunity to speak up. "Well actually I was going to go clothes shopping. Why don't you two go to the music store together and we can meet up later?"

Claire smiled.

"Sounds great." Steve said. Steve stood up and held his hand out and helped Claire up. Steve was playing the part of the gentleman, but Claire could always use a hand now when it came to standing, she wasn't used to her new weight yet. The two of them sauntered off down the hallway leaving Jen at the table. 

Jen leaned back and smiled. She felt good about what she was doing for her friend. She also felt like quite the matchmaker. Steve had put on quite a convincing show, it almost fooled Jen for a second. Jen decided she needed some pie for dessert.

The two 'love birds' went all over the mall together that day. They started at the music store and then hit each store front from one side of the mall to the other. Steve initially was so embarrassed to be seen at the mall with the heifer Claire, but it was just one day, as long as it didn't happen again he could smooth over his image. 

Eventually it was time for the mall to close. Both parties were ecstatic. Claire had an amazing day with an amazing guy, and what Steve had expected to be a day from hell was finally over. He had to admit to himself that Claire was a nice person &#8211; and that Jen was getting a tad chunky herself.

Claire had seen Jen close out a day like this it seemed a million times, but she was so nervous to do it herself. She wanted to give Steve her number so she could see him again. 

"Well I guess the mall is closing." Claire started awkwardly.

"Such a bummer. I had such a great day with you Claire." Steve played it up still for this final moment.

"Well how about you call me sometime?" Claire reached into her purse and grabbed the first piece of paper she could. She was so nervous she struggled to rip it. Steve sat there with a smile, thinking in his head there was no way he was going to call her, but he had to take her number anyways. Finally she freed a piece of paper and found a pen. She scrawled down her number and gave it to him. 

"Thanks darling," he said as she turned and walked away. Claire was giddy. When he was out of earshot she let out a little squeal. Claire found her way back to the food court, with a smile on her face and a hop in her step the whole way. She and Jen ordered some pizza before the place closed and Claire told her friend all about her day on the ride home. Jen just listened and nodded. Self-esteem, check!

Now Jen had a dilemma. She didn’t think Steve would really call., so she had to advise Claire that he had other interests and a reputation for playing the field, so not to expect too much. Claire took this into account but still felt happy..

Towards the end of her first Junior College semester Claire started to become a bit more demanding. She would put in specific requests for her doughnut orders and get a bit moody when something was wrong. She would call her father if she wanted pizza and they had not called a delivery for that day. Although she was getting a little bratty, her results were astounding. She had gained 50 lbs before her freshman year, and now she had gained 30lbs more - eighty pounds since her parents initial encouragibng.. .

As the school semester dwindled down, Claire's weight skyrocketed up. One morning she was sitting at the table, gorging on the heaping plate of scrambled eggs in front of her.

"Honey with school a week away, why don't the two of us go shopping? You're going to need some nice second semester school clothes," her mom said to her.

"No thanks," came her blunt reply between bites.

"But dear, you have out grown all of your clothes. And at this rate your going to need a size up to grow into."

"Mom, I don't even want to go to school anymore." She finished her eggs and started eating a tray of waffles.

"Claire you have to go to school. If you don't graduate you can't become the queen of the family."

"That wasn't part of what I was originally told - why would I want to be the queen of the family?"

"That's why we are going through such an effort to help you gain weight, remember?"

"Oh ya" Claire replied sarcastically "You guys are doing all the effort. I'm just the one who has to eat and be fat, but no, I'm not putting any effort into this."

Clasire had begun having second thoughts about the contrest, but was now habituated to food.

"Claire that's not what I meant, and you know that," her mother said sternly "I have to go to work, we will talk about this later."

"Remember to double the order of cinnasticks with my pizza's today!" Claire shouted as her mother went out the door. Claire continued to gorge on her breakfast. After her waffles came a tray of Danish. Claire had been really packing it away. Claire had come to enjoy life in the fat lane and knew she wasn't really stopping any time soon.

Claire had been doing alright in her classes and really wasn't intending to quit any more than she intended to quit eating..She not weighed herself in twelve weeks and while she pretty much knew that she had gained some more weight she didn’t know how much.

As she stepped onto the scale her belly jiggled as it hung out of her shirt. She indeed was outgrowing her new clothes once again. Claire really didn't care about it too much. She preferred to stay in and chat on her computer. That way she could be lazy and just stay up in her room all night. Most nights she was just grabbing a bunch of snacks and holing up in her room in the darkness. 

Her electronic scale flashed at her after it had measured her weight. The bright lights illuminated in the dark room. The number read 235 - over 100 lbs in a year. 

'Wow I didn't know I had gotten so big,' she thought to herself. "but at least some of my clothes still fit fine."

She waddled back to her computer, dressed only in her undergarments and a black tank top due to the hot weather. Anyone but Claire would say her clothes did not fit fine. The black tank top snugly fit over her breasts and down her sides. Her love handles and growing belly could not be contained by the fabric. The flesh ballooned loosely in her lap as she sat at her desk. Her thunder thighs were unconstrained because she was sitting tonight in just panties, her pasty white legs spread across the cushioned seat and filling the space under her desk. By the time her mom returned with pizza and cinnasticks she was ready.

The next day Claire compliantly went to class. Then she had a lasagna with apple pie lunch with Jen and vented about not having a life besides classes and eating. Steve, of course, seemed to have proven himself to be as fickle as Jen had predicted. Jen knew her friend needed a life beyond stuffing herself, and told her of an open job at a local pastry shop.

Claire agreed with the suggestion , and decided to try and get hired at the bakery.

"Well, here we go..." said Claire as her ample body lumbered towards the door. She pushed it open and was immediately hit by a wave of delicious smells. 

"Mmmmm....sooo good...." thought Claire. She felt her stomach start growling and had forgotten that she had not eaten anything since lunch. She made a mental note to pick up some treats when she was done with her interview. She went to the back room and saw a slightly chubby woman sitting on the phone.

Claire went in and the woman looked at her and said, "I'll have to call you back Mike....yeah, alright...bye..." 

The woman smiled at Claire and said, "Please, sit down. My name is Linda by the way..."

Claire handed her a single page resume Linda looked it over quick with lots of *Hmmms* and *Ahhhs*, then set it on a pile of papers. 

"Alright then, Claire. You look very qualified to take the job, I'd just like to ask you a few questions..."

"OK," said Claire. "First question: Are you in any sports?" 

"Well, I was once, but that was in high school,” replied Claire. . 

"Ahh I see. Alright then, second question: Do you eat bakery goods often?" 

"Well, not so much until this last year. I had to watch my figure and weight for sports in high school. But I LOVE cinnamon rolls!" said Claire.. 

"Ah ha! That’s good! We make plenty of rolls here, don’t worry." 

Suddenly Linda's cell phone rang and she answered it. "Hello? Your'e kidding right?! OK Mike, I'm with a potential employee! Yes....yes....I'll be there in a sec....bye..." 

"What’s wrong? Everything alright?" asked Claire. 

"Yeah, its just that my husband, Mike, fell from the roof and might have fractured his leg...Are you able to stay here and wait for me? Maybe mind the register"

"Umm, yeah, sure..." said Claire. She watched as Linda stormed out the doors and drove out of the parking lot. Claire realized she was all alone in a bakery, and many thoughts were going through her head........ 10 minutes had passed and those cinnamon rolls were begging to be eaten. Claire snuck to the baked goods, saw that the rolls were $2.00 each, and left the cost of one on a shelf under the counter to do the right thing and come off to the store owner as honest.

She anxiously grabbed one and took a large bite out of it, nearly devouring half. With a grin and a deep "mmmmmmm." She thought not only how great it would be to work in a bakery, but how great fattening foods like these were. With this job as her secret weapon Diane and her uncle wouldn’t stand a chance!

It was nearly two hours before Linda returned. During that time Claire waited on over a dozen customers and took in over $100 in sales. She also had $5 more in goodies for herself, carefully placing the money in a stack of its own. She reported what she’d done to Linda, who beamed her approval at Claire’s stewardship and honesty..

“Great &#8211; and you can keep your $5. Enjoying a reasonable amount of product is an employee perk here. I’m glad you liked them. Now, when can you start?’

"I guess tomorrow?" Claire replied. 

The challenge had two years yet to run and Claire, with increasingly chubby Jen’s help, had positioned herself well for victory.

(Continue in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 14, 2011)

Bump to the top - a story in storage thst's been waiting for release


----------



## JB34 (Jun 15, 2011)

I really enjoy it, I hope you continue


----------



## Bluestreak (Jun 16, 2011)

This looks like it's going to be a lot of fun..Please continue!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 26, 2011)

*Chapter 4 - Steve shows his true colors*

Having gained over 100 pounds in 12 months Claire felt she could do even better, and with her new job she was going to show everyone how fat she could get. 

She arrived home that night after her interview glowing. She was so excited to tell her parents. On the way home she started doing the math to find out how big she would be after the next two years were over. Since starting Junior College she had increased from just under 10 lbs a month to 15, due in no small amount to Jen’s role as an eating buddy. With her new job she was hoping for 20 new ones every month. That would be an additional 480 after two years, putting her at 715 lbs. 

'WOW! That's huge!' Claire thought to herself. 'I can't imagine how big that would be, or whether I would even want to attempt it.'

Claire came home and told her parents about her new job and her new goal. They were so proud of her for getting a job (and secretly excited that it was one she could put on a few at). At the same time they were amused that Claire's goal of twenty pounds a month could make her 715 lbs. They knew that once she got bigger that her gaining would level off and there was no way she could put on that much weight each month. They even thought it was a stretch to aim for 20 lbs at this point. Claire had already become a rotund girl. At 235 she had almost doubled in size from the 130 when she started.. 

Claire's parents had some news of their own. Sadly this news was not as exciting or welcome. 

A video had arrived from Claire's uncle. They played the video for Claire, and they all watched intently. The video was of Diane and her father. Diane was sitting at the dining room table, the table covered in decadent treats piled high in every direction. Her father narrated as Diane, as if in a daze, stuffed her face faster than Claire had ever seen someone. It looked like an eating contest with only one contestant, Diane. 

And what a sight Diane was. Twelve months before, when Claire clocked in at 130 lbs, Diane, who had always been chunkier. was 238. The initial 108 lbs difference didn’t matter &#8211; it was gain and adjusted size at the end that was being measured, but Diane's lifelong sweet tooth had now been unleashed as she exited high school. The girl had been straight pigging for a year now, and although Claire had almost doubled her weight, Diane had also added over 100, tipping the scales at 340, Diane was one of the biggest girls Claire had laid eyes on. Her own measly 235 frame didn't seem all that big anymore. Diane's father ended with a couple jabs at Claire's family, and before they knew it the video was over.

Claire stood there with her jaw dropped. 

'I need to beat that?' she thought to herself. She had 100 lbs just to catch up. 

The family hugged it out and proceeded with their night as usual. After dinner, during a long silence, Claire's mother got everyone attention. "Come on 'yall, are we gonna let some silly video get us down? That no good brother of mine was just showing off. I bet he even exaggerated her weight, she didn't look 340 to me. Back when I was 340..."

She trailed off a bit, not wanting to get into her own size issues and eventual reduction. She knew that in the three prior contests no one had had to go over 450 to win. But she felt it would motivate Claire if she played along.

"Claire, you know we have the utmost confidence in you. You have had better and better results every month. You are gonna knock the socks off of Diane. She is never gonna touch your size when you hit 715 lbs. You are going to be the biggest queen ever!" 

Her mother’s speech invigorated the whole room, even though internally her father was having major second thoughts. Sure, there was honor and a lot of money at stake and he himself was an FA. But his daughter over 700 pounds? He had his doubts.

"Now who wants dessert?!" her mother said.

"ME!" Claire shouted.

The next day Claire reported for work. Sales to her seemed slow, but she enjoyed two jelly filled donuts, an éclair and some cookies. With them she had some coffee, which gave her a thought. Why didn’t the bakery sell drinks and have some sidewalk tables to encourage traffic? She made the suggestion to Linda, who agreed. Within a month they were serving lattes and her shift was much busier- so much so that she missed her twenty pound target by 50%.

Then she decided to enlist her mom’s help. She began bringing home treats from the bakery and insisting her mom try them.

“But honey, you’re the one gaining &#8211; my days for that are past!” she objected.

“Mom, if you eat along with me like Jen does at lunch its stimulating &#8211; now do you want me to win this thing or not?”

Reluctantly her mom agreed, and Claire smiled to herself. Maybe her mom would get back to her 200 pound days. She suspected hr dad would like it &#8211; which was confirmed by his encouraging both wife and daughter to enjoy. Within two weeks her mom was eating larger meals generally and Claire smiled to herself. It was turnabout for what they’d done to her.

But despite that small success Claire was finding it difficult to achieve even a ten pound per month gain.

“This isn’t helping matters,” she confided to Jen over a couple of big Macs apiece at McDonalds. Claire had loaned her friend the videotape and explained what was going on. Jen had agreed to be more aggressive as her eating buddy at school, much to the wonderment of Steve, who was keeping an eye on both girls. Jen was not gaining as rapidly as Claire, but was beyond a size twelve. That didn’t stop them from having generous helps of dishes such as lasagna, tamale casserole, spaghetti and chicken fried steak with potatoes &#8211; always with dessert. 

“It is as if they’re trying to gain weight,” Steven observed, uncomfortably noting that the voyeur in him was enjoying the show. Steven had a secret &#8211; although a jock to his classmates he had a secret obsession with heavier women. His Uncle was a physician who had books on eating disorders and before/after pictures of about obese people &#8211;the “before” shots of those in the 200-300 lb range had always fascinated him. But wanting to be popular he remained in the closet.

One day he decided to approach Jen about Claire

“Please don’t take offense. But I think I’ve been a jerk,” he began.

“Why?”

“I led Claire on for you, had a wonderful time, then ran and hid And I think you know why.”

“Thick chicks really aren’t your style? Hey, I’m no Skinny Minnie myself and don’t you know I’ve suspected that’s why we talk but never date.”

“I know that’s what I project &#8211; but it’s a lie,” he admitted. “Other guys who are attracted to bigger girls just do it &#8211; I’ve covered up. And while I’ve never led you on, I did Claire. I haven’t gotten that day out of my mind. What I don’t understand s why she eats so much all the time when she has to know its just going to make her bigger. Is that what she wants?

“In a sense, yes. Come to my place tonight and I’ll show you something you’ll need to see to understand.”

That night Steve and Jen watched the video of Diane and Steve’s brain nearly exploded &#8211; not from attraction or revulsion, but from a suspicion of what was really going on with Diane.. 

“That’s Claire’s competition and I’m her coach. Does that make things clearer?” Jen asked at the end.

“Ummm yes, but there is something else. That girl isn’t just competing with Claire for a reward. She is obsessive to the point of eating like an automaton. You and Claire enjoy your food &#8211; did she look like she was enjoying anything>”

“Not really &#8211; what are you getting at?”

“Its possibly an eating disorder, called Prader-Willi syndrome. Those with it can’t stop eating as long as food is available &#8211; they sometimes go into a coma from overstuffing themselves. Its so severe that those afflicted with it often have to be placed under control of a conservator and institutionalized. If its not done they will literally gorge themselves to death. My Uncle is the expert, not me, but she has all the symptoms.”

“So her parents are endangering her life by playing to her compulsive behavior?”

“Possibly. The only way to find out is to have someone who knows see her up close and in person. What if we arrange a picnic where both families are present? If it is Prader-Willi I think my Uncle can get an injunction to get her help.”

“That would likely disqualify Diane &#8211; or at least guarantee that Claire wins.”

“That’s true, but right now the concern is about Diane. Can you have Claire talk with her parents but not reveal to hem what we are up o?”

“I think so &#8211; let me try.”

Steve left Jen’s place with the video. He showed it the next day to his Uncle, who was shocked at Diane’s display. He agreed to attend the party, warning Steve that if he was right he would have a legal obligation to initiate a competency proceeding.

Concurrently Jen informed Claire about Steve’s renewed interest in her and she was ecstatic. Then she told her about Steve’s having seen the video and his concerns. At first Claire was angry at Jen, but then her anger shifted to her Uncle

“That SOB is just exploiting her for money. I bet she doesn’t understand or care about the challenge. I don’t either - not this way.”

“Steve has a plan to help her &#8211; but we need your cooperation. First of all the two of you need to become an item, which I don’t see as a problem. Then we need to set up a picnic with the uncles and Diane present. That way Diane can be evaluated for Prader Willi without it being obvious. Can you be a good actress for a month? And not tell your parents?”

“I think I have to &#8211; for Diane’s sake.”

That night Steve called Claire and invited her to dinner at a great Mexican restaurant. Her tight dinner dress fully illustrated her most recently acquired rolls and her full arms were on display from the short sleeved top. By now over 250 pounds Claire was very much a fat girl &#8211; but Steve, thanks to having come clan through Jen, wasn’t bothered at all. Claire saw his eyes on her and knew he was hooked. She felt giddy inside even as she knew they had a sting to plan.

The next week Claire invited Steve to dinner at her place to meet her parents. Claire’s Dad immediately detected that Steve was a fellow FA and they got along well. Claire’s mom was so focused on pushing food on both the young people that it was embarrassing &#8211; but knowing why they took it in stride. They also noted that Claire’s mom’s clothes were getting very tight.
The stage was now set for Claire to confront her parents.

“I need your help,” she declared. “I’m just not gaining fast enough. I want to meet Diane face to face and see just what she’s made of. I hope it will stimulate me! Why can’t we do something like have a picnic with her and my uncle?’

“Well, I don’t know,” her mom hesitated but her Dad jumped in.

“And I suppose you’d want to bring along your new boyfriend?”

“Exactly &#8211; I have something she doesn’t and it could demoralize her,” Claire replied.

Her mom caved to this logic as she stood and nervously pulled at her top. “OK &#8211; but you’ll need to extend the invitation. My brother doesn’t really like me.”

Two Sunday’s later families plus Steve, his Uncle, Jen and Jen’s boy friend gathered in Morris Park. The two sets of parents set up a massive spread of food. Claire nibbled modestly on the appetizers with Steve as did Jen and her date. Diane, however, barely spoke to anyone. As soon as she saw the table of food she grabbed a two liter soda bottle and began using it to wash down chips, pretzels and anything edible in sight. Then the burgers were ready from the bar-b-que. Diane grabbed two and a heaping plate of potato salad, then went back almost mechanically for seconds. Claire an=d Jen had perhaps as third as much and felt stuffed. The pattern was repeated ith the dessert offerings &#8211; Diane simply ate compulsively like a pig on autopilot as her parents looked on.

Steve’s Uncle took all this in and concluded that Diane was indeed a Prader-Willi case. He approached Claire’s uncle.

“Pardon me, I’m just supposed to be here as a chauffeur/chaperone today but in reality I’m also a medical professional. I can’t help but notice your daughter’s eating habits &#8211; they seem a bit compulsive. Are you seeing anyone about them.”

“No, if its any of your business. We’re proud of our daughter and if she enjoys eating and being fat we support her. Its frankly none of your business!”

“Actually it may be. You don’t need o come to my office &#8211; in fact I’d prefer you get someone you’d be comfortable with as being impartial. But she exhibits symptoms of Prader-Willi syndrome and as a health professional I’m obligated to notify the authorities if you don’t take action yourself."

The face of Claire’s uncle became red. ”The next thing you’ll be saying is that we’re unfit parents. Well, she’s over 18 so we have no responsibility.”

“That s a legal matter outside my pay grade,” replied Stephen’s uncle. “But in addition to today I have seen the video you made. I can and will have her checked out if you don’t. I expect an opinion in my office within a week.”

On the next Friday Claire’s parents received word that Diane had been placed in a treatment center for eating disorders &#8211; the challenge was over with Claire the winner by default. She and Steven celebrated by joining Jen and her beau for an Italian dinner. It was one of many such foursomes they would share in years to come. 

Claire continued working in the bakery until she married Steve after graduation. Claire’s uncle never spoke to her or her parents again. Diane luckily did recover and lived by herself for several years until marrying an FA. As for Claire’s parents, her mom never did lose the new weight she’d gained, probably due to the increased appreciation and attention from her husband.

The end


----------

